# Bulges on Bettas' Neck



## Youvegotmidge (Jun 10, 2017)

My brother as a betta fish tank. We have 3 female betta fish. I went away for a week and left my brother to take care of them. When I came back they had bulges in the front of their necks. Their scales are laying flat. They fluctuated color when they were first put in the tank, but they have been consistent since. They seem to group, and always have. We have had them for about 2 months and we were told they were quite young when we bought them, but we put them together about 3-4 weeks ago. Last weekend my brother (without consulting me) introduced four ghost shrimp, a snail and a moss ball. They live in a 10 gallon tank with 3 plastic plants and a pirate ship to hide in. The tank is kept at 67 degrees. Our filter the tetra whisper 10i filter. We changed about half the water last week. We do water changes every two weeks. I don't have the nitrate, nitrite, and ph levels. I did buy a test to check them


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What about ammonia? PH levels are there, just the number is dependant on your water source. If you do not have nitrates then the tank is not cycled. The temp is also way too low for bettas, you should get that up to 82 at least. 

As for the bulge, pics would be helpful but to me it seems like they are becoming mature gals and sowing eggs. You also have a few too few, as someone will eventually be singled out and then bullied. A sorority should have at the very least five ladies, and then a ton of plants and hides, more than the number of females, so each an pick a spot to call their own. 

I suspect the ghost shrimp wont last long, as they are a good meal for the girls.


----------

